# Arisaema kiushianum



## parvi_17 (May 28, 2009)

Can't get enough of those Arisaemas. This is one of my favorites. Some think it's devilish; I think it's beautiful.


----------



## Jorch (May 28, 2009)

Is it fully open? It sort of reminds me of those emblem with a snake coming out from the eye of a skull or something. Very weird but interesting!


----------



## Rick (May 28, 2009)

That is very cool Joe.

What is your source for these?


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (May 28, 2009)

Oh my, that _is_ cool. Kind of freaky. :clap:


----------



## P-chan (May 29, 2009)

Very cool form! I love it!


----------



## biothanasis (May 29, 2009)

Amazing!!!!! I love it!!! :clap:


----------



## NYEric (May 29, 2009)

Nice color, thanx for sharing.


----------



## parvi_17 (May 29, 2009)

Jorch said:


> Is it fully open? It sort of reminds me of those emblem with a snake coming out from the eye of a skull or something. Very weird but interesting!



Yes it is fully open.


----------



## goldenrose (May 31, 2009)

:clap: :rollhappy: :clap:


----------



## SlipperFan (Jun 1, 2009)

That is too cool. I think I need one of these.


----------



## swamprad (Jun 1, 2009)

Oh, that is awesome, I love everyone of these that I have seen. Plant Delights has several varieties for sale.


----------



## fundulopanchax (Jun 1, 2009)

Very nice! I can certainly see the devil.

Ron


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Jun 2, 2009)

Where'd you get your plant Joe?


----------

